# What Should I Feed Them?



## cdowg97

i am about to get 4 or 6 piranha's and i dont know what is the best food to go with?? can anyone help me?


----------



## Titus

I feed my red's frozen alaska cod (defrost bits that they can eat without messing up the water, bite sized) they love it !


----------



## Ægir

As much variety as possible

A good pellet is the easiest... no thawing etc, but may take time to train them to accept it.

Shrimp, talpia, and fish fillets, squid, octopus, crab and any available seafood trimmings

salmon and beef heart occasionally, no chicken or red meats or anything cooked.


----------



## scent troll

always went with krill, shrimp and white fish pieces. variety is king with any fish, piranhas are no exception to that rule. avoid things like beef heart in too many servings. youll find they will greedily eat most things.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Go to the grocery store with 20$.

Ask them for as much tilapia fillets you can get for 20$.

You will now have about 2-3 months supply of food for your piranhas. Supplement with hikari gold cichlid pellets if the piranhas will take them.


----------



## scent troll

^ solid advice

people don't associate grocery stores with fish food but you can get terrific food for cheap there. 
don't hesitate to try frozen shrimp (with the tail) for a good staple diet too.


----------



## wizardslovak1

mix diet of shrimp , pellets , tilapia , beef heart , catfish fillet..

id highly suggest pellets as base and stay away from feeders ... 
if you have extra space just do hospital tank and few feeders (non sucker) for min of 30 days before feeding... but still wouldnt feed more then once a month ...


----------



## TJ8

If they're young you have to try training them to eat hikari gold cichlid pellets. If they won't take that though just tilapia as stated above.


----------



## Ariana_Grande

how many do you feed?


----------



## Ægir

Depends on the size of the fish, as many pellets as they can consume in a few minutes... if there are ones left floating reduce the number


----------



## Ariana_Grande

frozen smelt were only a staple for me, they were cheap, easy to find, and can be stored a long time


----------



## Recci

cichlid pellets or carnivore pellets.


----------



## thoroughbred

I've always fed mine beef heart. pretty regularly when I had them too.

Never any issues and cheap from grocery store


----------

